# Send me your cuthbertsonii!!



## ChrisFL (Aug 21, 2011)

This small tank was built for growing miniature high altitude orchid species from Papua New Guinea. Despite its extremely tropical location (~5 ̊S), due to lapse rate, temperatures at higher altitudes can be extremely cool. For example, in Laiagam in Enga Province, temperatures are often ~50 ̊F at night and rarely reach 70 ̊F during the day. Laiagam is approximately 2200 meters (7,217 feet) above sea level. Parts of New Guinea reach higher than 3000 m and have snow and glaciers capping the peaks. This tank is in Austin, Texas, where outdoor temperatures often exceed 107 ̊F.

For right now it's just a ten gallon. I will eventually upgrade to a larger tank. 

The tank is specifically for Papua New Guinea orchids that come from 2000-3000 meters above sea level. Specifically, Dendrobium cuthbertsonii, dekockii, agathodaemonis, brevicaule, etc.

The cooling system is a Haier cube dorm fridge minus, well, the fridge. I put the evaporator coil from the fridge inside a ten gallon vert. The compressor and condenser coil are directly behind the tank. 

The lighting is composed of six Cree XP-G high intensity LEDs mounted to aluminum heatsinks. They are driven by a 1000 mA Buckpuck driver and powered by a 24 Volt Potrans power supply. 

Watering is accomplished by a standard MistKing system. 

Air circulation is accomplished by a 60 mm ADDA waterproof DC fan. 

The reservoir at the bottom of the tank (filled with distilled water) is warmed. The fan turns off, the compressor kicks on and voila, precipitation in a tank.

[youtube]gqlcttpLc_E[/youtube]


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 21, 2011)

Very clever!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 21, 2011)

What min-max temps are you getting?


----------



## ChrisFL (Aug 21, 2011)

Eric, 75 during the day (which I will lower when I get a proper thermostat), then 48-52 at night (depending on compressor cycle).


----------



## Pete (Aug 21, 2011)

call Tom at Golden Gate Orchids. I just visited him last week and he has got the best cuthbertsonii collection ever. hands down. now is their blooming season also..


----------



## Mathias (Aug 22, 2011)

Very nice and interesting setup! Please keep us posted on how it progresses.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 22, 2011)

ChrisFL said:


> Eric, 75 during the day (which I will lower when I get a proper thermostat), then 48-52 at night (depending on compressor cycle).



Wow! in Florida!?!?! Well done. Mountain Orchids in Vermont usually has good cuthberts and you know they have the temps.


----------



## ChrisFL (Aug 22, 2011)

Eric, in Austin TX, where it is much hotter than FL (our high today is supposed to be 107)


----------



## NYEric (Aug 22, 2011)

Even greater achievement. I hope the power doesn't go out or else its orchid stew!


----------



## W. Beetus (Aug 22, 2011)

Great setup! I really like it.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 19, 2011)

BTW Mountain Orchids in VT used to have a good variety. I haven't dealt with them in a while though. http://mountainorchids.com/


----------



## ChrisFL (Oct 11, 2011)

A couple pics:











10 gallon vertical I built for my desk at work in hellishly hot Austin, TX. I secured hardware cloth to a dorm fridge evaporator (the compressor and condenser are outside the tank and not pictured). Daytime temps are around 71-73 deg. F (21.7-22.8 deg. C), night temps dip down to 48 deg. F (9 deg. C). I water with distilled water using a MistKing system. Lighting is provided by six Cree XP-G R5 LEDs driven at 1 amp each with 40 degree reflectors.


----------



## Tom499 (Oct 11, 2011)

Great set up!

It just boggles my mind that while I deal with trying to keep orchids warm, others are trying to keep their plants cooler =)


----------



## Marc (Oct 11, 2011)

Very nice setup you have there Chris


----------



## Brian Monk (Oct 11, 2011)

Chris, this is fantastic, and probably the coolest thing I have seen in a while. I would love to try it for certain high-altitude Ddendrobates species. And orchids. And anything else. A big, 75 gallomn terarium. dream on, Brian


----------



## ChrisFL (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice but...do they keep the power running during the weekends in your office?


----------



## ChrisFL (Oct 11, 2011)

Hahah Eric, yeah, it's in a laboratory with several million dollars in instrumentation that runs 24/7, power is not a concern.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh, OK. I know you'd be in trouble at our offices! LOL!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm never disappointed to see such inventiveness on this forum!


----------



## Mathias (Oct 12, 2011)

A very creative and impressive solution!!


----------



## ChrisFL (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks folks!!


----------

